# Angeln auf den Bahamas



## Blue Marlin (30. Oktober 2003)

Kann mir jemand etwas zum Big Game Angeln auf den Bahamas sagen? Insbesondere interessiert mich etwas über den Charter-Betrieb Treasure Kay. 
Gruß, Herbert


----------



## Joe (31. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Herbert

Ich glaube, dein Thema passt hier besser rein!!
Gruss Joe


----------



## Blue Marlin (31. Oktober 2003)

Danke Joe !


----------



## Fishbuster (4. November 2003)

hallo blue marlin!
gehe mal auf meine web und clicke die beiden links aus usa an. da findest alle infos die du suchst in diesem angelwasser. petri heil :g  www.fishbuster-sportfishing.com


----------

